# Bon appetit and still wet.. :)



## zozo (13 Apr 2016)

Inspirational bad boys.. 


We have seen them before here at ukaps, but not enough imho..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Apr 2016)

Hi Marcel, The wonders of nature  Love it


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Apr 2016)

Awesome programme...


Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Marcel, The wonders of nature  Love it


Argh...emoticon overload...


----------



## zozo (13 Apr 2016)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Apr 2016)

Hi Marcel,Thank you for posting that. Never seen that before. 

That had my chuckle muscles going


----------

